# Remo Williams may be back



## billc (Feb 9, 2011)

Over at Bighollywood.com there is an article about the possible re-start of the Remo Williams movies.  The article explains the novels, for those of you who do not know about the only true martial art, Sinanju, and its two practitioners, Remo Williams and his teacher Chuin.  It is hinted that some of the people behind the dark knight might be involved.  Yesss!  It would be great if they did this movie right.

http://bighollywood.breitbart.com/j...iana-jones-if-hollywood-doesnt-blow-it-again/

While the original_ Remo Williams_ didn&#8217;t do well at the box office, it has picked up a cult following through home video and cable. I&#8217;ve gotten mail from fans who&#8217;d enjoyed the film for years before finding out the books even existed. And if my mailbox is any indication, pretty much everyone who came to the books via the movie agrees with us old-time fans: None of us can believe Hollywood did such a lousy job adapting the characters to the screen. But in our current age of endless updates and reboots comes some fresh cinematic hope, and if things work out Remo will soon be starring in a brand new motion picture adaptation brought to the screen by Sony and some of the folks who gave us _Batman Begins_ and _The Dark Knight_. Hopefully this time it&#8217;ll be the real Destroyer we see, a goal best achieved by not ignoring or re-imagining what&#8217;s made the book series a success.
 In the novels, Remo is an Everyman Superman who has fought Mafia thugs, drug lords, commies, Nazis, sentient computer programs and the occasional god. In the 1970s he even twice battled an unstoppable, shape-shifting killer android long before Ahnuld first vowed he&#8217;d be back. In books and in film, a great villain gets you halfway there. Unfortunately the first Remo movie didn&#8217;t have a Blofeld or Dr. No, no Terminator or Dr. Octopus. There wasn&#8217;t even a measly little Lex Luthor. No, in his first motion picture outing, Remo Williams &#8212; who has fought gods and lived &#8212; went toe-to-toe with a bad-guy American arms manufacturer whose great nefarious scheme was to sell crappy, malfunctioning guns to the Army. Is it any wonder moviegoers stayed away in droves? So there&#8217;s half the reason the first movie flopped right there.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 9, 2011)

Good news.  No real need to explain who Remo Williams is around here though, just the name will do, there have been many long discussions about the Destroyer series and the New Destroyer series here.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm just proud he finally posted something truly worth discussing. I'm kiddinnnnnnng.
Sean


----------



## billc (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't read a Remo williams book since a year or two after the movie, is there a good place to start reading them again?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I haven't read a Remo williams book since a year or two after the movie, is there a good place to start reading them again?


Try #1, then #2, etc.
Sean


----------



## elder999 (Feb 9, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Try #1, then #2, etc.
> Sean


 

Stop at #21. Some afterward are good, but 1-21 are simply the best.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 9, 2011)

elder999 said:


> Stop at #21. Some afterward are good, but 1-21 are simply the best.


Preach it Brother!


----------



## Omar B (Feb 9, 2011)

The New Destroyer series is good too.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 10, 2011)

Omar B said:


> The New Destroyer series is good too.


I agree, but they seem a bit political. Like Remo became a redneck.
Sean


----------



## zDom (Feb 10, 2011)

I recently purchased about 20 of them (random, not "1-20") from a used bookstore and am about halfway through them.

I would LOVE to see the Destroyer rebooted and done well.

I did enjoy the first movie attempt, even if it wasn't all that great.


----------



## zDom (Feb 10, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I agree, but they seem a bit political. Like Remo became a redneck.
> Sean



They always were political.

The authors make some really keen observations throughout the series. I've thought about using some of the quotes as facebook status updates


----------



## billc (Feb 10, 2011)

I have to say that the bullet dodging sequences in the movie were really well done considering they didn't have great technology the way we have tech. today.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 10, 2011)

Am I the only one who saw the tv movie they made as a pilot for a series?  Pretty fun.


----------



## WC_lun (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm just glad you weren't talking about Remo Williams, the really bad comedian from the 80's.    I'll have to check out the comics.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 10, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Am I the only one who saw the tv movie they made as a pilot for a series?  Pretty fun.


I've only seen parts of it.
Sean


----------



## elder999 (Feb 10, 2011)

I think some fan boy made this, but it's pretty cool.

[yt]5KMJfmLjfiI[/yt]


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 11, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Am I the only one who saw the tv movie they made as a pilot for a series? Pretty fun.


You mean the one with Jeffrey Meeks as Remo, and Roddy McDowell (!!!) as Chiun?
Saw it, got it on VHS somewhere.
Damn shame they couldn't find any Asian actors to play Chiun, huh?


----------



## zDom (Feb 11, 2011)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Damn shame they couldn't find any Asian actors to play Chiun, huh?



Hyea.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 11, 2011)

TV movie stuff


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Feb 15, 2011)

Leave out the shape shifter and android crud and it could be great.

 Man I have not read a Destroyer since 4th grade, since we are on pulp books of my youth, they should do Mack Bolan The Executioner next.


----------



## Omar B (Feb 16, 2011)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> Leave out the shape shifter and android crud and it could be great.
> 
> Man I have not read a Destroyer since 4th grade, since we are on pulp books of my youth, they should do Mack Bolan The Executioner next.



a Mack Bolan movie would be awsome, but the several ruined attempts at making a good Punisher movie kinda hampers that.

But I am a subscriber to Golden Eagle so I get my Mack Bolan, Executioner, Stony Man, Phoenix Force books in the mail every month.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2011)

Omar B said:


> a Mack Bolan movie would be awsome, but the several ruined attempts at making a good Punisher movie kinda hampers that.
> 
> But I am a subscriber to Golden Eagle so I get my Mack Bolan, Executioner, Stony Man, Phoenix Force books in the mail every month.


I'm sort of a Destroyer Purist on that front, but Did you catch the Master series Murphey and Molly Cochran wrote? I thought they were cool.
Sean


----------



## Omar B (Feb 16, 2011)

I have not read The Master, some details would be cool.  I'm actually going to the book store today about 5-ish.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 16, 2011)

Omar B said:


> I have not read The Master, some details would be cool.  I'm actually going to the book store today about 5-ish.


oops I meant Grandmaster. Its about a chess champion trained in a secret budhist temple. Its fun.
Sean


----------

